# Any inverts considered to be GIANT here in the U.S.?



## kitkat39 (May 7, 2016)

So I saw this post today.  It's for the world's newest longest insect in the world.  It made me wonder if we've got anything here in the U.S. that would be considered a GIANT.

http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2016/05/06/asia-pacific/stick-insect-found-southern-china-declared-worlds-longest-insect/?utm_content=buffera22b3&amp;utm_medium=social&amp;utm_source=facebook.com&amp;utm_campaign=buffer#.Vy5lO3q7is3

Thoughts?


----------



## spider_creations (May 8, 2016)

Here in Arizona there are gaint desert centipede  (S.heros ) I have seen them get like 12 inches


----------



## KevinsWither (May 8, 2016)

Desert hairy scorpions, Chinese praying mantis (introduced), Giant carnivorous katydids (Texas).


----------



## sschind (May 8, 2016)

The Giant vinegaroon Mastigoproctus giganteus.  Is has to be giant, it says so right in the name.

I also guess it was depend on who is doing the considering.  I know plenty of people who consider every spider they see to be a giant freaking spider.


----------



## rudebega (May 9, 2016)

The Eastern Lubber Grasshopper, maybe? It's pretty large.


----------



## kitkat39 (May 11, 2016)

Those are all very good answers! I've actually kept all of those at one point or another.

There was this one time that I had a few Scolopendra heros and one of my bigger ones got out of it's cage and was somewhere in my room.  I seriously could not sleep that entire night.  LOL


----------



## Extrememantid (May 12, 2016)

A 12" Scolopendra heros would be quite large for the species. But Hadrurus arizonensis is on the bigger side for scorpions, Some large Orthoptera around as well.


----------



## avn (May 12, 2016)

Jeez you had a Scolopendra heros lost in your room? Those things look like the assassin worms sent to kill Padme in star wars attack of the clones.


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (May 12, 2016)

Don't forget about giant silkmoths! Cecropia and Polyphemus moths have wingspans of 5- 7 inches!


----------



## mantisfan101 (Oct 2, 2017)

I know this is old but here's my list

D. Granti

Lubber grasshoppers

Vinegaroons

M. Dentricus

L. Elaphus

Some longhorn beetle species


----------



## Rick (Oct 3, 2017)

We have bird grasshoppers here that are quite impressive in size.


----------



## Orin (Nov 1, 2017)

sschind said:


> The Giant vinegaroon Mastigoproctus giganteus.  Is has to be giant, it says so right in the name.
> 
> I also guess it was depend on who is doing the considering.  I know plenty of people who consider every spider they see to be a giant freaking spider.


Great example. We have a number of "giant" inverts like Dynastes and Megaphasma, but M. giganteus is the only species we have I can think of that actually may be the biggest of its kind in the world.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 19, 2018)

The Giant Stick insect, and the Brunner's Mantis?

- MantisGirl13


----------

